# Great deal on a used Squier $200 more than brand new /s



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

New pickups and a HSC + refusing to lose money on upgrades = stupid price.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

$880? I thought this was the Kijiji Alerts forum, not the Delusional Sellers section.


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

$879 seems pretty greedy. I bought a 2010 Tele Classic Vibe for $270 in 2012. With new pickups, wiring, switch, pots and a nicer pickguard I'm at around $450 all in. It must be the fancy hard shell case that adds to the cost LoL.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Those pickups have a great rep but probably not enough to justify this. As mentioned in countless threads, upgrades are only upgrades in the ear of the player. I have never played one of those guitars that didn’t feel/sound good stock though so upgrades strike me as chasing marginal gains for maximum profit…


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

ricky_b said:


> $879 seems pretty greedy. I bought a 2010 Tele Classic Vibe for $270 in 2012. With new pickups, wiring, switch, pots and a nicer pickguard I'm at around $450 all in. It must be the fancy hard shell case that adds to the cost LoL.


These are now over $600 before taxes, new. Case is $100?
I bought mine new for $350 with taxes in 2012, sold it for $350 a month ago (no case). Anytime I tried to sell it I would put it up for $450 but only ever got offers for $350 or less.
Pretty sure it'll he hard to get more than $600, or even $500, for this with case and upgrades.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

$900 more than I’d pay


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

$400 tops for the used guitar, because they still regularly go for $350-$400
$120 tops for the used $150 pickups
stuff the generic bulky case

I'm getting $420, which means I overpaid by $30 for mine incl. pickups and guard :{
It also means that the case is worth $459.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I can't believe somebody hasn't scooped this up?? All that social cash they saved over Covid lockdowns means anything priced far too high and over retail should be an easy sale!! This guy thinks the way people selling bicycles were last year. Buy low, sell REAL high.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This guy is an idiot.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can this be moved to WTF Kijiji????No time for this B.S. This is a Alert page for good deals.


----------

